# Wont shut off



## plumberman (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi, Ihave a 1979 areins 924038 that wont shut off when I turn the key off. The switch is ok and there is no other kill wire. Any ideas.Thanks


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

Most small engines just have a single wire that shorts to ground to shut it down. 

Take a look to see if the wire fell of the back of the key first, the switch could be bad but not to common. 

If the wire is still connected, pull it off, take a jump wire and short it to ground then try to start it. If it does not go then the switch is most likely bad.

I never like those goofy keyed switches, I just use a plain old switch as an replacement. If you have small kids who want to play with the blower I suppose you may want to keep the key switch however.


----------



## DHEIDE1503 (Oct 15, 2014)

Just got my 2014-15 Deluxe 24. The first time I used it it would not shut off unless I closed the fuel valve. Dealer picked it up. It was a defective ignition switch.




dbcooper said:


> Most small engines just have a single wire that shorts to ground to shut it down.
> 
> Take a look to see if the wire fell of the back of the key first, the switch could be bad but not to common.
> 
> ...


----------

